# Rod Building Classes Edison Nj / Mudhole.com



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Beginners Rod Building Class – Edison NJ, Chicago IL & Ft. Lauderdale FL
Posted by: Mud Hole Custom Tackle (---.1.33.65.cfl.res.rr.com)
Date: May 19, 2009 05:00PM

Have you always wanted to start custom fishing rod building but did not know how? Now is your opportunity to learn basic rod building in an easy to follow, relaxed and proven class setting– taught by instructors who have educated hundreds of beginners how to build fishing rods. 

Mud Hole Custom Tackle is pleased to announce we are taking our popular beginning rod building classes on the road! Our beginning classes are coming soon to the following locations: 
Ft. Lauderdale, FL – August 15 & 16 
Chicago, IL – October 24 & 25 
Edison, NJ – November 14 & 15 

These rod building class are a 2-day event. Day one you will build a rod start-to-finish. Day two you will pick up your rod and be treated to advanced skills seminars – going beyond the basics you will be treated to lessons in decorative warping, thread inlays, custom handle basics and other more advanced rod building techniques. For less then $150, the class price include everything you need to build the rod – a complete rod kit, hands on instructions and you get to take home the hand wrapper you use in the class – an exceptional valve! 

Follow the link below to read more, seating is limited and these classes will fill up, so sign up soon! 
[www.mudhole.com] 

PS – If you are traveling to the class, be sure and check out the special hotel rates we have arranged: 
[www.mudhole.com]

Regards. 
Team Mud Hole Custom Tackle 
Web: [www.mudhole.com] 
Email: [email protected] 
Toll Free Phone #: 1-866-790-RODS (7637)


----------

